# Synarel missed doses



## Pookychops (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello,

I hope you can give some advice. I had my first scan on Friday and it showed I was fully down regged and started stimming with gonal f.  I realized this morning that my spray had run out and I don't know when it did. I have been getting the taste still for the last few days and was wondering when it would run out. If it contained only 60 doses then it ran out on wednesday.  I dont know why I didn't think to test spray it before this morning.

Can you advise please?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Most of these products contain an overage to some degree so that they can guarantee the dosage delivery in the doses it states on the box properly. 
The data sheet says that there is 6.5ml or 10 ml in a bottle. The 6.5ml would deliver 65 x 0.1ml doses in theory, but the last few doses might not be full doses as the device might need that amount in the reservoir to work properly.

I cannot tell you how much overage was in the bottle or whether the last few doses have been the full amount.

You need to speak to your clinic in the morning and get some advice.


----------

